# Amdit to Labor



## NLS1983 (Jul 14, 2011)

I do coding for the OB Triage and when a patient is in active labor and they admit her what dx code would I use?  Since there really isn't a code for active labor.


----------



## preserene (Jul 14, 2011)

Can you kindly post the Physician documented admission notes .
That will give you the diagnosis/condition which will fit in one of the Chapter 11 cateogories.
Hope you click it


----------



## preserene (Jul 14, 2011)

If you cannot find any condition from the chapter 11, and all normal then wait for the labor and delivery outcome to a assign code, because there is no exisiting code for admitting condition here. she is in active labor after all, so, wait until it is complete to say normally delivered or went into any complication within this phase of admission and delivery.

Normal Delivery Code 650: Code 650 is for use in cases when a woman is admitted for a full-term normal delivery *and delivers a single, healthy infant without any complications*. A delivery is considered normal when it requires no or minimal assistance, with or without episiotomy, without fetal manipulation or instrumentation of a spontaneous, cephalic, vaginal, full-term, single liveborn. Code 650 may be used if the patient had a complication at some point during her pregnancy, but the complication is not present at the time of the delivery. Code 650 is always a principal diagnosis. Code 650 is not used if there is any complication. Other codes from Chapter 11 should be used instead. Additional codes from other chapters may be used with code 650 if they are not related to or are in any way complicating the pregnancy. V27.0, Single liveborn, is the only outcome of delivery code appropriate for use with 650. If there are multiple births or stillbirth, code 650 cannot be assigned
Code 650 may not be assigned if the presentation is other than cephalic or vertex or if the gestation is less than full term. It is appropriate to use code 650 if an episiotomy is performed.

The perinatal codes though states some maternal conditions an deven the weeks of pregnancy, it goes for neoborn/baby records only ,that too as secondary diagnoses, NOT INTO MATERNAL RECORDS.

Honestly I do not find  a ICD -9 CM code for the info you provided.
It neither fits into prenatal visit nor delivery code.


----------

